# Jazz City Cup Race Kenner, Louisiana



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

September 18, 2010- Jazz City Cup
On-road Racing Event ----- Awards: 1st, 2nd, 3rd
Classes:
1:12 Stock 17.5/27 Turn and 1:12 Super Stock 13.5
Pro 10 235mm
World GT 13.5
Touring Stock 17.5/27 Turn and Touring Super Stock 13.5
RCGT 27 Turn
Vintage TransAm
New VTA Rules go into effect 09.01.2010.

ROAR Rules for all other classes
Jazz City Cup Race Registration
http://1racer.net/rc_racing_station_10.htm
RC Racing Station 
1401 Fulton Street
Kenner, Louisiana 70062
Phone: 504-858-3577​


----------

